# Club Championship format



## CMAC (Jun 11, 2012)

It's our scratch and handicap club championship next week, 3 rounds all strokeplay, no matchplay, so you can blow it completely on one hole- as I found out with an 11 in the third round to lose the h/cap championship by 5 shots one year.

anyone else just do strokeplay only?


----------



## DaveM (Jun 11, 2012)

Don't know how they do it at my club. First year there. But stroke play seems fair (hard but fair). At least the most consistent player should win. I would have thought.

P.s. I would  be sick as a parrot though to blow it on the first hole.


----------



## G1BB0 (Jun 11, 2012)

I think most club champs are strokepley only. We have best gross and nett. So I may have a sliver of a chance in the net


----------



## brendy (Jun 11, 2012)

Ours is in September (Pretty much the big Horray before the hollow tining comes out). We have 36 holes on a Sunday and is stroke off the back sticks, guaranteeing some tricky pins too.
Two comps run in tandom:
Handicaps of 8 and under are eligible to enter and play the scratch cup
The top scoring 32 from all of the monthly medals enter the handicap stroke trophy(it has a name, cant remember).

It is a brilliant day to be involved in if long, usually teeing up from 7am -9.30 for the first round then 30-45mins lunch (supplied) then back out for the second 18.


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 11, 2012)

I think its the top 16 in the captains stroke play go into matchplay 1 v 16 - 2 v 15 & so on .. think thats it anyhow


----------



## louise_a (Jun 11, 2012)

Dont know about the mens section but our championship is next month, 36 holes medal in one day, best nett and best gross.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 11, 2012)

DarthVega said:



			It's our scratch and handicap club championship next week, 3 rounds all strokeplay, no matchplay, so you can blow it completely on one hole- as I found out with an 11 in the third round to lose the h/cap championship by 5 shots one year.

anyone else just do strokeplay only?
		
Click to expand...

Ours are two 18 hole Qualifying rounds, the top 8 handicap and top 8 scratch go though to matchplay on the Monday, Wed, Knock outs,  Friday Final.


----------



## azazel (Jun 11, 2012)

We're four rounds of strokeplay with a cut after the first two. Gross scores only count towards the championship. Top 30 and ties (I think) make the cut. First two rounds are Saturday and Sunday, with the final 36 holes being held the following Saturday.

A combined handicap competition also runs during the first two rounds, and another one during the last two but these are separate competitions and we don't have any form of handicap championship prize.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 11, 2012)

louise_a said:



			Dont know about the mens section but our championship is next month, 36 holes medal in one day, best nett and best gross.
		
Click to expand...

Same at our place. The leaders in the main (gross) comp play in the last group in the afternoon. The men play 18 holes on Sat and Sun but not sure why...can't manage 36 in a day perhaps


----------



## fundy (Jun 11, 2012)

AmandaJR said:



			Same at our place. The leaders in the main (gross) comp play in the last group in the afternoon. The men play 18 holes on Sat and Sun but not sure why...can't manage 36 in a day perhaps 

Click to expand...

Ours is the same, men cant play 36 in one day at ours as usually too many entrants (as its a gross and nett comp) and they wouldnt all get 36 done so done over 2 days


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 11, 2012)

36 hole gross stroke play same day max h/cap 12 to enter no draw highest h/cap out first through to lowest last. There is nett prize to. Was same at previous club where I lost nett prize on countback one year including an airshot on 1st in PM round!


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Jun 11, 2012)

Both clubs I play at is 36 holes stroke play, 18 each day.  I am only eligible to win at the club where my handicap is kept.   There are net prizes but the scratch one is the one worth winning of course.


----------



## CMAC (Jun 11, 2012)

azazel said:



			We're four rounds of strokeplay with a cut after the first two. Gross scores only count towards the championship. Top 30 and ties (I think) make the cut. First two rounds are Saturday and Sunday, with the final 36 holes being held the following Saturday.

A combined handicap competition also runs during the first two rounds, and another one during the last two but these are separate competitions and we don't have any form of handicap championship prize.
		
Click to expand...

I like this format, the Champion is the most consistent player over 4 rounds

There should be a handicap one running in tandem though I feel


----------



## CMAC (Jun 11, 2012)

Paul_Stewart said:



			I am only eligible to win at the club where my handicap is kept.
		
Click to expand...

Why? you are a member of each club and entitled to participate in each, if they are saying they can't trust your handicap as they have no control over it it would be fair to allow you entry into the scratch Championship then.

Are you allowed to participate in medals at both with your handicap? double standards if thats the case.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 11, 2012)

36 holes strokeplay, off scratch, on a Sunday. There's an 18 hole Divisional Championship played on the Saturday for those who can't make the grade or for who 36 in a day is too much.


----------



## Region3 (Jun 11, 2012)

Ours is a 2 day competition over 36 holes. We also run a nett comp alongside.

18hc and under eligible, all play 18 holes Saturday, tee times organised by handicap.

Top 30 in each comp (obviously there are quite a few qualify in both) go through to the Sunday for another 18 holes.
Not exactly sure how the tee times are organised with people who are top 30 in both comps, but the last few groups will be the gross leaders in scoreboard order.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 11, 2012)

36 hole scratch strokeplay, from which the top 16 qualiy for a matchplay playoff over finals weekend. A tough format.


----------



## DCB (Jun 11, 2012)

We play 36 holes over a weekend. Top 16 scratch scores go forward to the Championship matchplay stages. These are played during the week with the Semi Finals on the Friday and the Final on Finals Day, the Saturday where all Finals are played, Ladies, Junior and handicap.


----------



## Robobum (Jun 11, 2012)

One weekend, 36 holes - 18 each day. Out in leaderboard order on Sunday.


----------



## JezzE (Jun 11, 2012)

Robobum said:



			One weekend, 36 holes - 18 each day. Out in leaderboard order on Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto, I believe, now at my club, although I haven't played in it since rejoining the club. Coming up the weekend after next...


----------



## Fraz (Jun 11, 2012)

36 holes strokeplay (scratch) over Sat and Sunday then top 32 go into matchplay format on the Monday - Friday with the 36 hole matchplay final taking place on the Saturday. 

This is our week for it and I have my first matchplay round tonight!


----------



## Robobum (Jun 11, 2012)

Fraz said:



			36 holes strokeplay (scratch) over Sat and Sunday then top 32 go into matchplay format on the Monday - Friday with the 36 hole matchplay final taking place on the Saturday. 

This is our week for it and I have my first matchplay round tonight!
		
Click to expand...

Wow, that is a hefty commitment of time if you go all the way!!

Out of interest, do get many walkovers in the matchplay due to guys not able to play due to work/ home commitments??


----------



## Val (Jun 11, 2012)

36 holes strokeplay, need 2 qualifying scores from 7 attempts to get in.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 11, 2012)

At my club the ladies section Silver championship is two rounds strokeplay with best 8 scratch scores going into three rounds of matchplay. I qualified #1 (hurrah) and the matchplay rounds are Wednesday/Friday/Saturday this week!

Bronze championship is one round qualifier with top 8 going into matchplay as per Silver.


It's hard going for the men (a lot of golf in a short time)....

Two rounds strokeplay qualifier last weekend with top 16 going into 4 rounds of matchplay. Division A and B championships all running this week.

Finals day on Saturday is good with all the finals: Men's A and B, Junior's A and B and Ladies' Silver and Bronze.


----------



## Fraz (Jun 11, 2012)

No idea!

This is my first year in the club so will find out tonight how many no-shows we get. 

It has been wet all day, cold and windy so I get a feeling there might be a couple...


----------



## DCB (Jun 11, 2012)

Fraz said:



			No idea!

This is my first year in the club so will find out tonight how many no-shows we get. 

It has been wet all day, cold and windy so I get a feeling there might be a couple...
		
Click to expand...

Well if folks call off after qualifying they should get their backsides kicked by the match convenor. If you're not available, don't let your name go in the draw. Poor weather is not an excuse.


----------



## seochris (Jun 11, 2012)

Ours is over two weekends....36 hole qualifier on saturday down to 8 nett and 8 gross scores going through to a 3 day, Sun then Sat the next weekend Matchplay tourney.


----------



## Essex_Stu (Jun 11, 2012)

36 hole strokeplay over 2 days open to anyone. The Major prize is the gross score trophy but there are also prizes for best net, best gross over 12hcp and best gross over 20.5hcp. Going to give it a crack this year.


----------



## duncan mackie (Jun 11, 2012)

yes, as in the Club Championship is 36 hole medal play over 2 days


----------



## Crow (Jun 11, 2012)

pbrown7582 said:



			36 hole gross stroke play same day max h/cap 12 to enter no draw highest h/cap out first through to lowest last. There is nett prize to.
		
Click to expand...

Ours is almost exactly as this but 14 handicap cut-off, second round goes out in order  of highest gross scroe from first round first to lowest last and we also have a small nett prize.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 11, 2012)

Same as a lot of others 36 holes of medal. 18 on Saturday and a cut and then the top 30 go out in leaderboard order. Prize for gross winner and best nett


----------



## Achilles (Jun 11, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Same as a lot of others 36 holes of medal. 18 on Saturday and a cut and then the top 30 go out in leaderboard order. Prize for gross winner and best nett
		
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure ours is the same as this too. I missed last year's so this this one will hopefully be my first since I joined. Last weekend of June so not long to wait!


----------



## pigmeister (Jun 11, 2012)

Ours is 36 hole medal. 18 in the morning around Carthagina then 18 around John OGaunt in the afternoon. You have to be single figures to enter it and it is off scratch. 12 and under h`caps can play in the afternoon round as that counts for the Div. 1 h`cap Trophy, they tee off just before the afternoon groups in the scratch event go out. The afternoon round for the single figure h`caps also counts for the Div 1 Trophy.


----------



## Fraz (Jun 11, 2012)

DCB said:



			Well if folks call off after qualifying they should get their backsides kicked by the match convenor. If you're not available, don't let your name go in the draw. Poor weather is not an excuse.
		
Click to expand...

Well surprise surprise... I am into the last 16 without hitting a ball tonight!

I actually feel embarassed getting this far, played like a donkey on saturday (100!) bit better on Sunday, but still manage to make it this far due to so many people pulling out. Gotta feel for the guys that organise it, putting in the effort and people cant be arsed or dont have the decency to complete their fixtures. 

I actually hope i win by some amazing fluke, will make some of them feel right silly for not turning up!


----------



## Linda (Jun 11, 2012)

We have 36 holes over two days - best gross and nett scores. I know someone who has to 'make the cut' on their first strokeplay round. I love the idea of doing this!


----------

